# Abusive Groomeer!!!!



## tnmg2008 (Jan 30, 2008)

How do you let people know about a dog groomer who is very abusive to the pets.......I've have seen first hand....How this groomer is totally out of line when handling these peoples' pets. 

I have worked at this hospital in Maryland for quite a while and can't tell you...how terrible this is.......I have talked to the managers and have gotten no where. 

some people would gasp at the way these poor animals are treated, not to mention the boarding here is terrible also.

I would never ever leave my animals to board there either..... much less groomed with this particular person. they have 2 groomers one is very nice and never ever does this; in fact that groomer will not even work on the same days because of the abuse. 

That groomer will be leaving soon because of the **** that goes on, she is in the process of building her own mobile grooming business and wants nothing more to do with this hospital as well. They are losing good workers because of this one person. 

The whole hospital knows about it but continues to let this take place. Even the owner. 

So, if you want any information, you can email me personally at [email protected] I also have witnesses that will come forth, but beings I live so close to this person and a little nervoous about taking this any further I could really use some input......Please help shut these mean groomers down......

One person who was smart enough and caught her beating one of the dogs on his cell phone and may still have the video....That's another alternative if it still exist.

Thanks for letting me vent...Sorry so long....


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

If it is serious abuse then shouldnt the cops be called? It sounds like you've got lots of witnesses


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate to hear this. Exactly what is the groomer doing?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I think you need to make sure you have all your ducks (and proof) in a row...otherwise they could accuse you of slander. The *best* course of action is to go through the management/owners of the business. If that gets you nowhere, then I suppose you could call animal control if the animals are being abused to the point it violates the law or is cruel. What kinds of things are they doing to the dogs?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You need to report the abuse immediately. Abuse and cruelty are crimes, punishable by jail time and fines. On-going abuse can cross over from a misdemeanor to a felony, and raises the jail time and amount of the fine. Sometimes, the only way to educate is through the pocket book, and by getting thrown in jail. Not that you can count on it working. Sigh. 

I wouldn't worry about being accused of slander. You've seen it, there are other witnesses. Document, document, document! And report it.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I would just give a call to the animal control or someone else within the law in your city, and see if they would be willing to come in and take a 'peek' at the way things are done at the grooming facility.

I too, would make sure to have your witnesses, and pictures, if you can get some to turn into your manager, and the authorities who will be handling this.


----------



## tnmg2008 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, so far nothing is being done. I called animal control and they basically told me I had to have video,.......the dogs name, owners name, and the damage that was done, well of course she is beating them and this shows no injuries. I need the time, date and proof and guess what I am no longer there.......So, I guess this can continue on......I'm so pissed.

But, I am not giving up, they told me to be very careful and not slander her because it can come back and haunt me........Isn't that just wonderful. Now, they just had all there employees sign a 7 page legal document from a lawyer stating basically anything that happens within this hospital stays within the hospital, which is a bunch of crap if you ask me.......:confusedThat can possiblily hold up if they are hurting animals.....

WEll that is the update for now.....










Love's_Sophie said:


> I would just give a call to the animal control or someone else within the law in your city, and see if they would be willing to come in and take a 'peek' at the way things are done at the grooming facility.
> 
> I too, would make sure to have your witnesses, and pictures, if you can get some to turn into your manager, and the authorities who will be handling this.


----------



## cham (Feb 15, 2008)

tnmg2008 said:


> Well, so far nothing is being done. I called animal control and they basically told me I had to have video,.......the dogs name, owners name, and the damage that was done, well of course she is beating them and this shows no injuries. I need the time, date and proof and guess what I am no longer there.......So, I guess this can continue on......I'm so pissed.
> 
> But, I am not giving up, they told me to be very careful and not slander her because it can come back and haunt me........Isn't that just wonderful. Now, they just had all there employees sign a 7 page legal document from a lawyer stating basically anything that happens within this hospital stays within the hospital, which is a bunch of crap if you ask me.......:confusedThat can possiblily hold up if they are hurting animals.....
> 
> WEll that is the update for now.....


You don't say what state you are in, so a couple of general points. 
1. A confidentiality document like that is worthless if it is being used to hide criminal activity.
2. Never mind the animal control officers, call your local or state humane society. You will get far more activity and an active investigation from the Humane societies. Drop a dime, anonymously, tell them about the confidentiality agreement. Having taught HIPPAA courses and worked under it since its inception, I hardly think it applys to animals.

Good luck


----------

